

FarmVille's Secret: Making You Anxious - hornokplease
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/12/09/farmvilles-secret-ma.html

======
revorad
Blogspam. Original link -
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6224/catching_up_with_...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/6224/catching_up_with_jonathan_blow.php?print=1)

~~~
amadiver
I've always considered it to be "blogspam", too, but I was just thinking --
isn't this how the internet is supposed to work? Incoming links and all that?

~~~
revorad
It's ok for blogs to share content from other sites with their own target
audience. But it doesn't make sense to post such blog posts to a site like
Hacker News, especially when they add no commentary or other value to the
original content.

------
Raphael
It's not that hard to figure out. I started it one day and went back a few
days later to see that I had missed the harvest. The fact that the game takes
fucking attendance made me realize that Zynga has no respect for players. A
game should be there when the player wants it, not the inverse.

~~~
jayzee
I think that I read this in the New Yorker but I could be wrong, but anyways,
this writer said that one of Zynga's innovations was being able to attract
women to gaming. And it is true. Girls I know who would have never touched an
xbox with their stiletto are now on farmville planting crops. So this writer
conjectured that it appealed to their nurturing instinct.

So yeah... some gamers would rather have the game take attendance because they
have been evolutionarily primed for feeding times.

